# Pistol Shrimp 4 sale?



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

long time since my last post. Everything w/ my tank has been running smoothly and i just upgraded my protein skimmer to a css 65g from my prism (which came w/ the tank). 

Neways, I was cleaning out the tank and i cornered my archenemy the pistol shrimp and i caught it this time . I was wondering if people are interested in buying it from me. Not necessarily from this website, but lfs or are people interested in one? 

To me it was a pain in the ***, but i dont know what other people think. I attribute it to killing my skunk cleaner shrimp and cleaner goby, but have no proof. Lemme know what you think


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I can almost guarantee you a pistol shrimp did not kill the other animals. I have one in every tank I have and also sell them in the store. Never has one "caused" a death. They are scavengers though so you may catch one chowing down on something but rest assured, It was already dead before the Pistol found it.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I do agree with reefneck, but if you are still interested in selling the shrimp I am sure a store about you will be willing to buy it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im not sure if i agree actually, but im not 100%, most of the pistols that we buy at stores are ornamental and really dont harm anything other than some small snails occasionally, but some of the other species that may hitch hike in some live rock very well could be aggresive hunters. how large is it? can you id it? are you sure its a pistol and not a small mantis? 

but either way. find a local reef club, im sure someone would love to have it, even if you have to give it away.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

my first impression was that it did not kill my other inhabitants, but i found it eating my cleaner goby. Regardless, I want to get rid of it and am glad that there has been a positive response. Thanks


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

well, i called up several lfs and none of them wanted to even take the shrimp away for free. Is it possible that they mistake it for a mantis? who knows. Idk what i am goin to do with it, ne suggestions? It is fairly large about 2"


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Pet stores usually stick to the suppliers they know (i.e. not the consumers). If you really want to get rid of it ill be glad to take it off your hands (pending pics of course)


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

gdwb10101 said:


> well, i called up several lfs and none of them wanted to even take the shrimp away for free.


I keep hearing people mentioning returning fish, and/or selling fish back to their local fish stores...
I've checked around here, obviously the big chain stores are NOT taking/buying anything back....but none of the locally owned pet shops are, either. 
Heck, there is one here that sells primarily pond supplies and koi/pond goldfish...and I couldn't even give away some 5-7" comets.

Are my LFS's the exception to the rule?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

If I owned an lfs... all I would need is to look at the fish before I gave you my definate decision. If it seemed heathy I would throw it in one of my quarentine tanks and probably give you some store credit or something.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Fishfirst said:


> If I owned an lfs... all I would need is to look at the fish before I gave you my definate decision. If it seemed heathy I would throw it in one of my quarentine tanks and probably give you some store credit or something.


That's what most of my stores do.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

i took it in 2 several stores and they all said no, so idk what the problem w/ it was. I even offered to give it to them for no store credit and they still declined my offer saying that no1 would buy it. I regret to say that it died yesterday, but it was healthy when i first removed it and showed it to the lfs.


----------

